# Chalk Painting



## Epoxy Pro

We finally started to offer Chalk painting as part of our business. Did our first 2 pieces today. Brand used American Painting Co. Color Cannonball topped with 2 coats of Valspar Matte Clear.


----------



## benthepainter

Great Job Cd looks good


----------



## slinger58

Man, those look great, Dave. :thumbsup:


----------



## fauxlynn

They look great.Perfect color choice for the vanity in the bottom pic. 

What did you think of the product? 

Do you think it sucked up a lot of urethane because it's such a flat paint??


----------



## Epoxy Pro

slinger58 said:


> Man, those look great, Dave. :thumbsup:


Thanks. Carly did the vanity I did the other piece.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

fauxlynn said:


> They look great.Perfect color choice for the vanity in the bottom pic.
> 
> What did you think of the product?
> 
> Do you think it sucked up a lot of urethane because it's such a flat paint??


That was our first time using it. Both Carly and I liked it. I think so, I think it could have used another coat or 2. We did a Ash door sample and 1 coated a matte, high gloss and semi gloss. The 2 glosses covered better than the matte.
We also tried a paste wax before and after the matte coat, I didn't notice a difference. We went by what the store owners suggested with the wax. We also tried just the wax and we didn't like it


----------



## slinger58

The only problem I see is the blue jeans in the mirror in the third pic.


Just kidding, Dave. Your work speaks for itself. :thumbsup:


----------



## fauxlynn

cdpainting said:


> That was our first time using it. Both Carly and I liked it. I think so, I think it could have used another coat or 2. We did a Ash door sample and 1 coated a matte, high gloss and semi gloss. The 2 glosses covered better than the matte.
> We also tried a paste wax before and after the matte coat, I didn't notice a difference. We went by what the store owners suggested with the wax. We also tried just the wax and we didn't like it


I'm starting a chalk paint kitchen cabinet job in about a week, I thought I had convinced the ho that wax would not be the way to go in a kitchen. We shall see, she is wavering a bit now...


----------



## Underdog

I was bored...


----------



## slinger58

Underdog said:


> I was bored...


Damn, I can't even figure out how to double-post.


----------



## Underdog

slinger58 said:


> Damn, I can't even figure out how to double-post.


You made me laugh, then you made look at it again and I didn't like the crooked tile. I wasn't bored... I'M OCD.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Underdog said:


> I was bored...


HAHA your too much. Seeing it first thing in the morning I had to look a couple times. How did you do that.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

fauxlynn said:


> I'm starting a chalk paint kitchen cabinet job in about a week, I thought I had convinced the ho that wax would not be the way to go in a kitchen. We shall see, she is wavering a bit now...


On our door samples we did a couple with chalk paint and topped off with a glaze. I sanded them with 220, added urethane sanded with 220 real quick, added another coat of urethane and sanded with 400 then waxed. Those are some very smooth doors. I also did one with no wax. The wax makes it very slick feeling, just urethane it was still smooth as heck.

The problem I hear about the waxing is over stoves it can break down kind of fast, or if your in and out of the cabinets a lot you can wear the wax off.

With the bathroom stuff I have no clue how to charge so we did T&M. Now we know how long those took so next time we can give a better price before starting.


----------



## Underdog

cdpainting said:


> HAHA your too much. Seeing it first thing in the morning I had to look a couple times. How did you do that.


 The clone tool and distort tool are your friend. How did you become invisible when you took the picture of it finished?

This was excellent work by the way.




:cowboy:


----------



## fauxlynn

cdpainting said:


> On our door samples we did a couple with chalk paint and topped off with a glaze. I sanded them with 220, added urethane sanded with 220 real quick, added another coat of urethane and sanded with 400 then waxed. Those are some very smooth doors. I also did one with no wax. The wax makes it very slick feeling, just urethane it was still smooth as heck.
> 
> The problem I hear about the waxing is over stoves it can break down kind of fast, or if your in and out of the cabinets a lot you can wear the wax off.
> 
> With the bathroom stuff I have no clue how to charge so we did T&M. Now we know how long those took so next time we can give a better price before starting.



Not sure why you would urethane AND wax...and yes, I am trying to impress upon her the maintenance of a wax finish in a kitchen with 3 kids.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Underdog said:


> The clone tool and distort tool are your friend. How did you become invisible when you took the picture of it finished?
> 
> This was excellent work by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cowboy:


Magic eraser :whistling2:

Carly was crouching in the finish pic.

I only have the windows paint on this pc, I have to mess with it. I am not good at these things lol.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

fauxlynn said:


> Not sure why you would urethane AND wax...and yes, I am trying to impress upon her the maintenance of a wax finish in a kitchen with 3 kids.


We went by what the store owner said to try, she has been doing this a lot longer than us. Now we know not to.


----------



## Young Master Painter

I never heard of Chalk Paint in Northern Virginia...it is everywhere here.

The cabinet looks great cdpainting.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Young Master Painter said:


> I never heard of Chalk Paint in Northern Virginia...it is everywhere here.
> 
> The cabinet looks great cdpainting.


This is more of a Boutique store paint product, maybe an arts and craft store. Here are a couple of different mfg's you can check out.

http://americanpaintcompany.com/

http://cececaldwells.com/

The 2 links above are almost the same exact products. American Painting Co supplies Cece Caldwell. Cece uses Americans base but waters it down. American no longer supplies Cece with the base and do not know much more about them.

Annie Sloan is the leader in chalk paints.

http://www.anniesloan.com/acatalog/paints.html

We have mixed our own with Plaster of Paris and store bought Ben Moore paints.

All companies have a limited color range, they can be mixed by you to come up with custom colors. BM any color you see on the paint fan deck you can use.

It is easy to do, a bit time consuming compared to regular painting.

The stuff we did in the pictures took 3-4 hours each to complete with dry times. 2 days total day wise.

We practiced on scrap kitchen cabinet doors before we offered it to a paying customer. We had fun with it, you can sand as much or as little off as you like or the customer likes. We did just the sharp edges, some practice doors we sanded the flats as well. I made a post called "messing around" which has pictures of some of our stuff we did.


----------



## michael tust

cdpainting said:


> We finally started to offer Chalk painting as part of our business. Did our first 2 pieces today. Brand used American Painting Co. Color Cannonball topped with 2 coats of Valspar Matte Clear.


First Time...... Very Good Color Choice......... Super Job !

We haven't had many Furniture Calls Lately ..... We really like using Rosco Casein Paint when Distressing Furniture.... Very Concentrated,will last years and you can even do Walls ( a distressed look )........Just need to Custom Mix though. Still have some cans from 20 years ago.... 


Michael and Laura Tust


----------



## Epoxy Pro

michael tust said:


> First Time...... Very Good Color Choice......... Super Job !
> 
> We haven't had many Furniture Calls Lately ..... We really like using Rosco Casein Paint when Distressing Furniture.... Very Concentrated,will last years and you can even do Walls ( a distressed look )........Just need to Custom Mix though. Still have some cans from 20 years ago....
> 
> 
> Michael and Laura Tust


Thank you Michael. It was our fist time doing this for money. We had been practicing on some cabinet door we have sitting around.

I never heard of Rosco Casein Paint (not that we know a lot about the different companies). I did find the website. What does this cost a gallon? I can't see prices. Distressing walls? The products I put the links up for are for trim and furniture only. I am curious as to what a distressed wall looks like. I bet some HO's around here would go for that look.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

We need to figure out pricing now. Currently we can get only pints and quarts, one store is giving us a good discount. We want to do a lot more of this type of work. It's fun and a nice change of pace from painting walls and trim.


----------



## Gough

cdpainting said:


> Thank you Michael. It was our fist time doing this for money. We had been practicing on some cabinet door we have sitting around.
> 
> I never heard of Rosco Casein Paint (not that we know a lot about the different companies). I did find the website. What does this cost a gallon? I can't see prices. Distressing walls? The products I put the links up for are for trim and furniture only. I am curious as to what a distressed wall looks like. I bet some HO's around here would go for that look.


Rosco is a company that provides materials and supplies for the theatre and movie production, not something we're likely to encounter in the local paint store, although the True Value in Wayland is listed as a retailer.

Here's a list of retailers in MA:

https://www.rosco.com/US/wtb/results.cfm


----------



## Gough

michael tust said:


> First Time...... Very Good Color Choice......... Super Job !
> 
> We haven't had many Furniture Calls Lately ..... We really like using Rosco Casein Paint when Distressing Furniture.... Very Concentrated,will last years and you can even do Walls ( a distressed look )........Just need to Custom Mix though. Still have some cans from 20 years ago....
> 
> 
> Michael and Laura Tust


Michael and Laura

We generally use milk paint for distressed furniture, but the short shelf life can be an issue. The casein pints sound like a possible alternative. Aside from the amazing shelf life, how do they compare?


----------



## michael tust

cdpainting said:


> Thank you Michael. It was our fist time doing this for money. We had been practicing on some cabinet door we have sitting around. I never heard of Rosco Casein Paint (not that we know a lot about the different companies). I did find the website. What does this cost a gallon? I can't see prices. Distressing walls? The products I put the links up for are for trim and furniture only. I am curious as to what a distressed wall looks like. I bet some HO's around here would go for that look.


Always pays off too practice on some Sample Boards or Panels prior to a Project....they Hate when you Practice at their House. We haven't had to buy it for so many years I can't remember the cost,but a Quart goes a long way. This is a bit different from the Chalk Paint as it is Water Soluble and when you Layer it each Layer we let dry.... Then instead of Sanding... A Damp Rag Re wets it........ We do Pompeiian Style with this Also..... The Pics below are Chalky and Old Looking... Beautiful Colors.... After dry seal in Oil.... It's always nice to do something different for a change of pace. Many different things can be done with Casein Paint.... Some have Acrylic in them and won't Re wet... 


Michael and Laura Tust


----------



## michael tust

Gough said:


> Michael and Laura We generally use milk paint for distressed furniture, but the short shelf life can be an issue. The casein pints sound like a possible alternative. Aside from the amazing shelf life, how do they compare?


Sorry that we can't answer that one as we have yet to use that Product.... It's on my list though... Are you Happy with the Milk Paint ? 



Michael Tust


----------



## Gough

michael tust said:


> Sorry that we can't answer that one as we have yet to use that Product.... It's on my list though... Are you Happy with the Milk Paint ?
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Tust


It's worked well for us, but it's a bit of a nuisance that we have to make it up fresh every time we need it and it only lasts for a day. The limited palette 
hasn't ever been a problem, since most of the pieces are one-off. If we ever have to match another piece, that would make it more interesting.


----------



## MrBombastic

Chalk paint why? I guess to make a sale... why when you can just use regular flat paint, burn your edges, put a clear coat and say this is chalk paint. Martha must be all the rage out there, looks good cd except one knob is black and the rest are white bro?


----------



## Epoxy Pro

MrBombastic said:


> Chalk paint why? I guess to make a sale... why when you can just use regular flat paint, burn your edges, put a clear coat and say this is chalk paint. Martha must be all the rage out there, looks good cd except one knob is black and the rest are white bro?


The knob was painted black so the HO could look and figure out if they wanted it black, white or just replace them.

We tried regular latex paint and it more or less melts when sanding it, chalk paint sands or easy with no melting look and can also be wiped off with a damp rag making it so much easier to distress than latex paint. You can also put it on so many different ways for different looks regular latex will not do.

This is far from Martha paints. Around here there are people willing to pay the extra money for real chalk paints, we will use what they ask for. We have made chalk paint from latex by adding Plaster of Paris and that works just like the store bought chalk paint. Endless colors unlike real chalk paint which is limited colors but can be mixed and matched to create tons of colors.


----------

